# light fixture



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

Any one know who has the best prices for 48" strip light fixtures... I need three of them..

thanks


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Home Depot had double-T8 48" fixtures for $15.
They might don't have them now, but it should be something similar for little bigger money.


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats what I have on my tanks now .. i dont like how they look
thanks for the suggestion thow..
Joe


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

How much light do you need, and what is your budget?


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

I"m looking for three single tube strip lights, t5 preferably but will also take t8.
Do you have some for sale?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

joey 1967 said:


> I"m looking for three single tube strip lights, t5 preferably but will also take t8.
> Do you have some for sale?


I don't, but was recently looking myself. I ended up settling on DIY shoplight rigs.

If you only need single strips, I'd look at these. Best bang for your buck imo.

I'm guessing you don't need them for planted tanks, so you may want to consider LED lighting. They are a little bit pricier, but produce great looking light, and are very energy efficient (cheaper to run).


----------



## bambi (Nov 11, 2010)

48 inch double tube, ~75 including tax


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.bustan.ca/

Check this place out cheap t5ho made with quality material.


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

bambi said:


> 48 inch double tube, ~75 including tax


pm me your contact info..


----------



## bambi (Nov 11, 2010)

joey 1967 said:


> pm me your contact info..


Contact:
M&J Aquarium
101-2101 brimley rd, scaroborugh. M1S2B4
Tel: 4165089218，6474307058


----------



## bambi (Nov 11, 2010)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22073


----------

